# Seat Leon FR TDI - Paint Correction Detail in my new workshop!



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

*mk1 Seat Leon FR TDI - Paint Correction Detail*

Slick has been a massive help in getting my workshop ready in only two weeks and getting the alley way cleared so I can get my car in the garage finally after so many years of wishful dreaming.

The last time I detailed Slicks car was two years ago so it was well overdue. Also it was the least I could do after all the hard graft in the past

Link to previous detail http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116994

Here is the arsenal of products we used for the detail.

*Products*
*Wash n Drying*
Dodo Juice Supernatural [body work and wheels]
Meguairs All Purpose Cleaner [Plastics and Rubbers]
Valet Pro Snowfoam [body]
PB Super Plush Drying Towel [body]
Wolfs Chemicals De-ironiser [wheels]
Meguairs and Chemical Guys microfibers [body]

*Body Work*
Elite Car Care fine polyclay [body]
Meguairs Last Touch Quick Detailer [everything]
ValetPro Tar and Glue Remover [body and wheels]
Menzerna Power Polish (PO 106FA)
Dodo Juice Lime Prime [hard to reach areas]
Autoglym Super Resin Polish [Wheels]

*Sealants and Waxes*
AutoGlym HD Wax [LSP]
Dodo Juice Need for Speed [Door shuts]
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard [Wheels]

*Plastics, Rubbers and Glass*
Megs Tyre Endurance Gel [tyres]
3M Glass Cleaner [glass inside and out]
3M Leather and Vynil Restorer [Interior]
WD40 [plastics and rubbers]

*Tools*
Dodo Juice Spin Doctor Rotary
Karcher Pressure washer
Snow foam Lance
Myriad of foam applicators
Elite Car Care Heavy Polishing Pad and Sonus Polishing pad.
Swissvax Detail Brush
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
3M 3434 Masking Tape

Here is the process we done throughout the day. As normal Slick did a hell of a lot of cleaning on the wheels and inside the car. Without his help instead of finishing at 11pm it would have definitely been a 2 day job!

*Process*
_1)	Clean alloy wheels with Wolfs Deironiser
2)	Snow foam car to loosen contaminants
3)	Wash with Shampoo and rinse 
4)	Dry car
5)	Clay car with Megs Last touch as lube.
6)	IPA Wipe Down
7)	Tape the car up
8)	Machine car with Menzerna polish. 
9)	Treat wheels with Super Resin Polish
10)	Seal wheels with Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
11)	Clean all plastics and seals with WD40
12)	Treat door shuts with Dodo NFS
13)	Treat interior surfaces with 3M Leather and Vinyl restorer.
14)	Clean class inside and out
15)	Clean Exhaust with Megs NXT Metal Polish
16)	Apply Wax
17)	Final inspection and tidy up_

I will now let the pictures do most of the talking!

*Wheels*

Wheels were treated with Wolfs Deironiser, works so well especially with some brushing.





































*Snowfoam*

Snow foamed with ValetPro - amazing how well it works and doesn't dry on paintwork even in direct sunlight. Slick watched the car for 5 minutes without moving.










*Claying*

The moment I thought I would never see. Finally got a car in the workshop with plenty of room to open doors fully on both sides! *massive smile*




























Dirt built up over 2 years with the bonnet and the roof being the worst.










Obvious signs of swirls. Also I noticed marring caused by the clay bar however was no cause for concern as the car was being corrected.



















*Car taped up *




























*Bonnet *
Before



















After 
Amazing level of correction and clarity with 2 hits of 106FA!



















*left side wing*

Before










After
Flake pop at its best!





































Whilst I was correction Slick was working on the wheels. Done a great job on them too!










*Left side Door*

Before



















After














































As you can see there was some small RDS even after 2 hits of 106FA from this angle. We decided that we didn't have time to start chasing RDS marks as small as this on the car and will leave that to a future detail that isn't last minute.










*Rear Left Door*

Before





































Around the above scratches where fairly even paint readings. Done pretty well to lessen them both with two hits but it's something I will have to return back to at a later date.










After




























http://mariossergides.co.uk/Detailing/SlicksPaintCorrection2011/DSCF3568.JPG[/img

[B]Left Side Arch[/B]
Before

[img]http://mariossergides.co.uk/Detailing/SlicksPaintCorrection2011/DSCF3571.JPG

After

One Hit









Two Hits (the line above the light is a reflection of the garage)


















*Boot*

Before



















After



















*Bonnet - right side*

Before









After









*Rear right side door*

No before just after










*Right Side Door*

Before










After










*Right Side Arch*

Before










After




























*Roof*

Slick took picture of me working in the polish until it was almost clear on the roof. Reflections were pretty awesome, got to love black cars when they are clean!



















At this stage it was getting really really late. We only had time for a one coat of wax so I chose Autoglym HD Wax as its pretty durable even with one application. I am 100% sure Slick will keep on top with the protection as he is a detailer at heart like myself.










Moody window shot (Glass needs a detail also lol)










*Results*








































































































































I can't express the how grateful I am that Slick helped me get the workshop and alley way done so I can get my car in the workshop when required. True friend! Also massive thanks to Slick for letting detail this beautiful car and assisting me in cleaning wheels, windows, plastics, leather, door shuts, taping up, drying, buffing and anything else I needed help with to finish before 11pm! Really long day for both of us we started at 09:30 and finished at 11pm but hey the results were worth it!

*Detailers Notes*
_
- You get what you put in with correcting paintwork. Rushing to finish in one day isn't always the best idea.
- Making a good plan on how to approach things makes the detail more structured and saves time.
_


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Henry33 (Jun 8, 2011)

looks great  amazing how the deep scratches have disappeared


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely car and job, love the rim in red, is it standard or an add on?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks every1!



steveineson said:


> Lovely car and job, love the rim in red, is it standard or an add on?


Cheers, they are an addon.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy, looks nice and tidy.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there buddy, looks nice and tidy.


Cheers mate, appreciated. I live quite near you, Gants Hill.


----------



## Solberg_ (Mar 1, 2010)

Look amazing! Great job! :thumb: Wheels came up nice. I like your new workshop to.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

As said over on SCN mate, lovely work, the cars looking proper smart :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice garage, I bet will see alot more write-ups from you soon 

Beautiful write-up and detailing :thumb: I think the calipers and arches are due for a spruce up


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

That's a great detail and some good motto's on the bottom! The first one s hould be the site slogan.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks a good job but really could of done with under arch dressing to really finish it off in the pics :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks a good job but really could of done with under arch dressing to really finish it off in the pics :thumb:


Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it.

I know  We started at 09:30am clearing alley way to I could get cars into the workshop and only decided to detail the car 12pm. Finishing at 11pm it was getting late and something I completely overlooked. I was gutted when I started the writeup.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Shelving has tidied things up a bit in there.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning results mate - excellent work!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great finish there!

Good looking car too :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Maz, top class write up matey.

Drop me a text and i`ll sort you some security mesh for the window if you want some.


----------



## MKDK (Apr 10, 2011)

Fantastic correction!

Really well done


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, car looks great... :argie:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Followed your thread on SCN regarding the garage build - Not jealous at all... Great work on the Leon and definatly agree about not rushing things while trying to correct the paintwork.

I used the same Menzerna Compound when I was 'practicing' on my Leons bonnet and all that was required to gain correction was two overlapping passes too.

Nice work as always mate. :thumb:

Liam.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Cracking work! :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

loving that mate, great job!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cracking reflections and work my friend, love the rims on the car, sets it off a treat, its one of the best ones i have seen for a long time, wish i could see it in the flesh.

Is that a gt tdi 150 diesel version by any chance, whats the mods on that...


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

samuir1974 said:


> Stunning results mate - excellent work!!! :thumb:





Dizzle77 said:


> great finish there!
> 
> Good looking car too :thumb:


Thank you!



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Maz, top class write up matey.
> 
> Drop me a text and i`ll sort you some security mesh for the window if you want some.


Cheers, Shaun may take you up on that if I dont get entire window replaced.



MKDK said:


> Fantastic correction!
> 
> Really well done





uzi-blue said:


> Amazing job, car looks great... :argie:





jon tdi said:


> looking good mate :thumb:


Thanks guy appreciate feedback 



4937Liam said:


> Followed your thread on SCN regarding the garage build - Not jealous at all... Great work on the Leon and definatly agree about not rushing things while trying to correct the paintwork.
> 
> I used the same Menzerna Compound when I was 'practicing' on my Leons bonnet and all that was required to gain correction was two overlapping passes too.
> 
> ...


Cheers Liam 



Leodhasach said:


> Cracking work! :thumb:





Brian. said:


> loving that mate, great job!


Cheers.



Trip tdi said:


> Cracking reflections and work my friend, love the rims on the car, sets it off a treat, its one of the best ones i have seen for a long time, wish i could see it in the flesh.
> 
> Is that a gt tdi 150 diesel version by any chance, whats the mods on that...


Very nice motor. Yes its a PD150 engine with quite a few mods, coilovers, intake, diff, big brakes, arbs, struts, bushes...


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

excellent job well done


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking much better now, also are those halide lights hanging from the ceiling in the corners? Or just normal spot lights?

Workshop looks nice


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Epic turnaround my friend truly epic fantastic space to work in as well! Top marks


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

ant_s said:


> Looking much better now, also are those halide lights hanging from the ceiling in the corners? Or just normal spot lights?
> 
> Workshop looks nice


Cheers Ant appreciate the post.

4x 400w halogens in the corner. I could make them 500w but putting in a high rated bulb but not point really they do job perfectly. All separately operated also so I can turn them on and off when I am working in a certain area of the car. Saves me bringing the floor standing halogens with me around the car also.



Th3Doctor said:


> Epic turnaround my friend truly epic fantastic space to work in as well! Top marks


Thank you


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the reply back, this motor must have alot rip and torque, has it been on the rolling road lately to test the bhp performance.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> thanks for the reply back, this motor must have alot rip and torque, has it been on the rolling road lately to test the bhp performance.


I think its around 196bhp last time it was rolling roaded.

My car here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188247&highlight=gleammachine+leon

Has a bigger spec than this Leon and is around 240-250ish.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jonjay said:


> I think its around 196bhp last time it was rolling roaded.
> 
> My car here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188247&highlight=gleammachine+leon
> 
> Has a bigger spec than this Leon and is around 240-250ish.


196bhp, from a tdi 150 engine, bet that shifts.
My mate has one, its been chipped to 190 bhp, aand that goes.

I've looked at your leon, how on earth have you got 240 to 250 bhp from a diesel pd engine, thats amazing, would love to learn this one.
Your car looks nice as well, was not aware they done a tdi version in that range.

Kind regards


----------



## veki (Jun 20, 2011)

great job... but car :doublesho


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

veki said:


> great job... but car :doublesho


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> 196bhp, from a tdi 150 engine, bet that shifts.
> My mate has one, its been chipped to 190 bhp, aand that goes.
> 
> I've looked at your leon, how on earth have you got 240 to 250 bhp from a diesel pd engine, thats amazing, would love to learn this one.
> ...


bigger turbo, exhaust, pipework and some good mapping.


----------

